# Maeuntang (Spicy Korean Fish Soup)



## Wkndfishlife (Oct 13, 2013)

*Just as a spoiler alert this is not my personal recipe*

I was asked by a member to post the recipe for a Korean soup dish. Now, I have never made this but this is one of the dishes that I remember eating when I was little. Every time I go out fishing I am required to bring spot, croaker, mullet, bluefish and puppy drum home so my mom and grandma can cook it. Also, if you really want to make a Korean happy, bring them a cooler full of ribbon fish. Anyway, I was never shown this recipe but would always see a pot of it made. Here is a link of a guy that does a pretty good breakdown of the recipe:

http://blog.wileysfinest.com/spicy-korean-fish-soup-maeuntang-recipe


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

thanks think ill try that with the huge whiting head i have in my freezer along with the unfilleted fish


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

This recipe[if that's what it's called] is a joke, I assume.


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Korean Bouillabaisse! Thanks for posting this! It's going to take me a bit to get together all of the ingredients (and finding out what some of them are may be my first step.) But it doesn't look like a joke to me!


----------



## Wkndfishlife (Oct 13, 2013)

wdbrand said:


> This recipe[if that's what it's called] is a joke, I assume.


Not sure how the recipe could be a joke. Basically just making a fish stock infused soup with added veggies and spice.


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

wdbrand said:


> This recipe[if that's what it's called] is a joke, I assume.


 really?


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Yea, you left out the guts.


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

wdbrand said:


> Yea, you left out the guts.


 lol, weell illlet ya know how mine turns out without the guts


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

More than likely your obit, instead of a post on how it was.


----------



## pods (Sep 10, 2013)

That looks fantastic. Thanks!


----------



## Oldscout2 (Sep 15, 2008)

This looks really good. I tried a fish soup this summer with a red drum head as the stock source and it was really mild and savory; I was surprised at how fast the teenager made it disappear out of the fridge. Thanks for posting this, will try it.


----------

